# -RELEASE to -STABLE



## Romz34 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,

*W*hen I try to install any package, I have the same problem:

```
unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.1-release/Latest/xxx.tbz[/url] : File unavailable ...
```

I found a solution to that: 
	
	



```
setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/
```
 but each time I reboot, I have to do that thing . *I*s there a definitive solution?

Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 17, 2013)

Environment variables are set for the currently-running system.

Add that [cmd=""]setenv[/cmd] command to /.cshrc. PACKAGESITE will be set every time you log in as root to use `# pkg_add`.


----------



## Romz34 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot (for the answer and the correction). 

It works well .


----------

